# Pin focus with both eyes open



## Joe.A (May 8, 2012)

Trying to shoot with both eyes open after a couple of years of closing my right eye. Left eye dominate shooting left handed but if I open both eyes the arrow lands 4"-6" right at 25yds and usually a bit high. Re-verfied left eye dominance, but when opening and closing the right eye while aiming the pin seems to get fuzzy and it's hard to tell exactly where it's placed on the target. Just not focusing on the sight picture correctly I guess? What exactly should I be trying to keep in focus? Pointers to a good article or thread would be helpful.

joe

and yes, the glasses are current


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If I understood you right, with both of your eyes open, you are not able to tell where the pin is on the target. Not much you can do there except keep the right eye closed or squinted. I will say though... there is no need for the pin to be in sharp focus if you are focused on the spot you want to hit.


----------



## Joe.A (May 8, 2012)

yea, starting to think I'm going to just get a slightly bigger peep and keep my right eye closed, the deer never complained before. thanks for the help.


----------

